

What do you use to quickly throw up small side projects? - _august

What is your approach for throwing up quick scripts&#x2F;apis&#x2F;web pages, and be able to support different languages (node, go, rails). Seems a bit overkill to create a new environment for each item with something like Heroku. I am thinking a VPS (+ Docker?) but would love to know how you go about this.
======
eswat
Most of my throw-away projects are entirely frontend, so I just clone my
static-site generator* – just a grunt tool that’s more flexible than Jekyll
for my needs – and push the results to a new GitHub repo to be served by
Pages. All repos are then available at eswat.ca/<repo-name>. Easy.

* [https://github.com/eswat/cektop](https://github.com/eswat/cektop)

------
RandomBK
It depends on the project. I tend to go with a digitalocean vps managed
through cfengine3. I have a default template that I can set up quickly and
change to match what I need.

------
posnet
I have openstack installed on an old sever, I just throw up images when I need
them.

------
dilatedmind
i rent an affordable dedicated machine to host go node and c# webapps on

------
juanuys
EC2 cluster + Tutum.

